# Car Insurance Postcode Risk List



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

As title. Perhaps explains why i pay a bit more than others. 

Car Insurance Postcode Groups - Postcode as rated by Car Insurers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

"refer". That's reassuring.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice *refer*


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm currently a B, about to move to a C... if/when the sale goes through!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. interesting find :thumbsup:

I'm pretty shocked to find i live in an E rating. Thought i would be much lower than that!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice to see I live in an A rated area. Explains why my insurance came down when I moved here ages ago.
On the down side, it also means its likely to go up whenever I move!


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Woohoo! A rated area!

Still £840 a year though.

Maybe I should stop crashing into stuff......


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

That guide is useful to a point but is years old now. 

Insurers use their own statistics to draw up area ratings. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

'A' area.

I think most insurance companies generally use own methods ie. if they see lots of there clients claiming in a specific area regardless of what that suggest they'll have there own risk assessment.

Still a very good 'rough' indication to give a idea on the area and potential premium hikes depending on the grade.


----------

